# finding flies in Old Mother Hubbard dog treat bags????



## tjstrain (Jul 28, 2007)

My wife said she had seen a couple of flies fly out of a bag of "Old Mother Hubbard, Old Fashioned Assorted Flavor Natural Dog Biscuits " when she opened a new bag. I thought sure, your seeing things. Well, I went to PetCo yesterday and picked up another bag of the same and darn, there it was flying around inside the plasic little window, a cross between a moth and a fly of some sorts. This morning she showed me another half bag and there was another fly/moth moving around in it. These were all unopened bags so the flies came in the bags.
Were located in Southwest Florida. Has anyone else seen these creatures? Is it safe to still use the treats? I've not given any as of yet. I'm afraid there might be a larve attached to one and it might do something to our two Goldens when eaten.
The management at PetCo seems to think that nothing will happen if the dogs eat the cookies from the bag.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Return the treats for a refund and call Old Mother Hubbard pet foods to let them know about the problem. If these flies/moths are coming from sealed bags then the problem is probably starting out at the packaging facility. The only thing I can think of is that some moth/fly eggs got into some of the treat bags and then hatched. I've never heard of anything like this though so your best bet, as I said, is to return the treats and call OMH. Do not give your dogs the treats no matter what PetCo is saying. It could be okay to give the treats, but then again, it might not be.

Good luck!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well as we found out, the flies are there because the eggs were in the grains, and the grains were NOT treated with insecticide. Ironic as it is, it means there were chemicals in the food to prevent. .. ( of course- I do not want insecticides in my foods). Call and them tell, and exchange them. 
Natural biscuits can have this also. I just freeze my treats when I get them. ..


----------



## tjstrain (Jul 28, 2007)

I have already called but their not there Saturdays. I left a message and await their return call. Petco said that they are aware of the flies/moths in the treats, but they tried to tell me that they thought they flew into the open bags via holes. I showed them the bag which I had just picked up off of their shelf which had a bug in it, that had no rips or holes in. 
I've already trashed our supply, I just wanted others to watchout for the pests.

Will freezing prevent any eggs from hatching?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

yes freezing will prevent it. It also prevents mites from hatching in small animal bedding like wood chips etc. It only takes 24 hours to do it..


----------



## QuietStorm (Jun 16, 2007)

geez . . . here i've been wanting a freezer to be able to buy larger amounts of raw food when I find it on sale . . . 
now I find I'll have to freeze my treats and bedding also!! (LOL - I don't even use bedding for my dogs . . . it's just the thought!)
...katie


----------



## tjstrain (Jul 28, 2007)

borzoimom , thanks for the freezing info. TJ


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

No problem- just remember- the flies/moths are there because there were no insecitcides in the grains, not preserved with them either, and just hatched. ..


----------

